# no sound for videos while playing with  Mplayer



## dalfish (Nov 30, 2009)

Mplayer plays the DVD and Avi XVID but no sound is produced through the speaker. Dragonplayer plays well with sound. How can i configure the mplayer for delivering sound. Installing gstreamer plugins will it produce sound




regards



dalfish


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Mplayer should automatically use /dev/dsp. Try starting on a command line and see what output it produces.


----------

